# 265/35/18 on 18X9 ET20 540iaT ? fit or not



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a 2001 e39 540iAT non sport suspension but self-leveling rear.
I want to upgrade the wheels and tires (stock is 225/55/16)
From another board, someone has suggested 265/35/18 on 18X9 et 20 wheel would fit front and rear for the wagon.
I would very much like to do a non-staggered setup for performance and the ability to rotate tires.
Has anyone had any experience with this setup,perferably on a wagon?
I gather ASA makes a 9" wide rim that would apparently fit and is reasonably priced...any other wheels that fit this bill?

Pics if possible would be great.

While on upgrades, any suspension suggestions for a self leveling rear susp.? Only one I've seen is Dinan and its not cheap (about $1300 US plus 10 hr labor).

Thanks


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm not sure about fitting 265-35-18 tires in the rear, but on the front, they could make the steering much heavier than it's already is.


----------

